# Which car?



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Which car would you buy for an investment?

The Shelby GT 500 Mustang in either a fastback model or a convertible model? Or, would you buy a Chevy 789?

Shelby Mustang GT 500: http://www.svt.ford.com/

Chevy 789: http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=7213


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm sorry guys, but when I did the poll it didn't pick up the whole sentence that I typed.

It should read: "The Shelby GT 500 Mustang in either a fastback model or a convertible model? Or, would you buy a Chevy 789?"


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I vote 789 first, and then the fastback. To much Handling is lost with a convertible.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, I'm jealous. I've had my eye on the GT 500 for a few years now, even though I have to go to the practical side for myself and go with an SUV.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

A car is the worst possible investment anyone could make, IMO.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Raul-7 said:


> A car is the worst possible investment anyone could make, IMO.


I agree with this, but if you were to pick one then the convertible would likely hold the best value.

The smart move however would be some other investment vehicle (pun intended) that will give a more consistent and predictable return on investment.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd go with the Shelby. Either coupe or convertable. Shelbys have a proven record of appreciation. This all depends on how much the Dealership gouges people though. Like any car car, even Shelbys, they will depreciate before appreciating. If the dealership gouges customers 10-15k on these cars (very possible), that will make things even worse.

The 789 will depreciate forever. It's not a "name brand" car. Shelbys are literally 'name brand' cars.

Your best bet is to buy a car that is currently appreciating and sell it in a year or two. Perhaps a low mileage Corvette ZR1. Muscle cars are especially hot right now too.

If the US economy remains strong, there will big money paid for the best collector cars. Should the economy change, classic car values will fall as well.

I'm still waiting for my 2004 Mercury Marauder to stop depreciating. Mine is one of 997 built in '04 in Silver Birch metalic paint. It's just one of 302 with my options. Still dropping....

As was previously mentioned, mutual funds will do FAR better in the long run with far less risk.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I see way to many mustangs on the road allready. dont get me wrong it is a good car, but in my opinion very very very over rated. Get something original looking like the 789 dont jump on the band wagon.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> A car is the worst possible investment anyone could make, IMO.


I second that.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Raul-7 said:


> A car is the worst possible investment anyone could make, IMO.


Wow! You've probably not seen any of the car auctions lately.

An original Shelby Mustang or a Shelby Cobra in good shape that is 40 years old or so is worth $250,000 to well over $1 millon dollars. These cars sold for $5000 to $8000 when they were new. That's somewhere around 50X+ than their original price.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, if you get the right car and either store it in a nitrogen purged vault for 40 years or restore it properly at a cost of $30K±$20K, you might get the big bucks for it down the road.

The vast majority of people who buy investment cars, however, end up driving them on a daily basis until they're nearly worthless. Then, if it's "the right car", someone else buys it for ~nothing, sits on it 10 years, and sells it for (2-3x what they paid) to someone else who restores it and doubles his money. The toughest part is picking "the right car". Of the 3 choices given, I'd pass.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Boy, the Raush (sp) Mustangs are hot around here. Dealers get them in and they're gone right away, so I'm sure you could make a couple bucks off them right off the bat.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Out of those three, go with the Shelby. The name holds the value.

Yes the old cars might bring lots of money today. Problem is there are more car collectors keeping more cars in better condition now. So finding rarities like those at auctions isn't going to be the same 40 years from now. 

I feel the same way about my other love, coins. There are so many collectors that know how to properly store coins that we will never see rarities like we have in the past. Everything is being saved in pristine condition in hopes it will sell big later on (remember the Ike dollars..worthless).


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Left C said:


> Wow! You've probably not seen any of the car auctions lately.
> 
> An original Shelby Mustang or a Shelby Cobra in good shape that is 40 years old or so is worth $250,000 to well over $1 millon dollars. These cars sold for $5000 to $8000 when they were new. That's somewhere around 50X+ than their original price.


I watched all 40+ hours of the Barrett-Jackson classic car auction that was broadcast live from Scottsdale Arizona this year. I do this every year. I also invest heavily in mutual funds. My mutual funds are out performing my Marauder exponentially.

What people don't always realise (especially the TV announcers on Speed channel) is that all the '68 Shelbys that brought $100,000+ at auction were actually terrible investments. The $5,000 that was paid for the car when new, was equivilent to our $50,000!

That is a very poor return after 40 years. Even if the car brought 200-300k it was still a poor investment. Money invested at 8% interest will double every 9 years. That will easily out pace the hottest collector cars.

The Shelby Cobra (That's Cobra, not Mustang) that brought $5,000,000 was one of only two ever built. The second one was destroyed in a crash. This was a one of a kind car, and a one of a kind price. In other words, a total fluke.

Every Shelby Mustang rolling off the assembly line today isn't the winning lottery ticket some people would have you believe.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

All of you have very valid points about the investment part of buying a car.

This post should of been titled something like this: "Which car would you like to drive, win or purchase?"

Heck, I'd like to have all three!


----------



## guy123 (Dec 18, 2006)

i think they are only making 3000 gt this year making the it more valuble in the long run love these stangs i have 3 1994/1999/2004


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

I would go with, what ever company made the fewest amount of, there are a number of option you get when you buy them, say like the gt 500 fastback rouse racing edition. different options is a must to look at. Let's take my old 72 CUTLASS LS, looks like a normal 72 but has the 442 package, and the car now is worth more than the 442 that year, because onlt like 5000 was made. that's what I would go with the least made car with the upgrade options.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a 1968 Z-28 in the Rallye Green color with white stripes that I bought in 1969 while I was in high school. It looks like this car: http://www.barrett-jackson.com/carlist/cardetails.asp?In_AuctionID=221&In_LotNumber=465


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Left... That Chevy 789 is one bad ass looking car, I'd surely buy that one. I'm not a big fan of Fords, although some of the tangs look tough.

_Is your Z-28 still in tip-top shape?_


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's covered up and in storage right now. I always loved this car. It's in good shape. I bought it from a soldier in '69 that was getting married and he couldn't make the payments on it. It was a deal! His balance on it was $1900. I just took up the payments and I didn't have to refinance it. I just put it in my name.


----------

